# 30" table saw, no guard



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't try this at home folks. :no: It's amazing that nothing has gone wrong.....gone wrong.....is going to go wrong...:blink:






At least this one has a "riving" knife and a sliding table....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=w_22xGwZ0sI


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

boy that gives me the willies just watching them do it. The man in the first video is just bound to lose an arm. :yes:


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

*cordwood saw*

_WOODNTHINGS_ , that 30 " blade took me back over 55 years to one of my worst memories. My dad had a cordsaw that ran off the power takeoff of his '54 redbelly Ford. He was feeding the small logs and slabs and mama was tossing the cutoffs into a pile when she stuck her hand under the blade to pick up a piece. The blade took off all four of her fingers on her right hand. I can still remember it like it was yesterday. I learned a real healthy respect for saws that day but even more respect for my mom. She never shed a tear and was more concerned about how upset my brother and I might be than she was about the pain.. I might add that the saw sat in the same spot for the next 30 years and was never used again..


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin07 said:


> boy that gives me the willies just watching them do it. The man in the first video is just bound to lose an arm. :yes:


 Or one slip and it's his head that hits.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That first blade appears very dull. Shouldn't have to push with that much pressure. The second one is actually a pretty cool set up.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Weavilswoodshop, your story literally sent shivers up my spine!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I can remember my dad and grandfather filling the woodshed for the cookstove every fall with similar saw. I was too young to be involved, probably a good thing, they were mature enough to realize just how dangerous the saw could be.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

With every unfortunate story, lies a golden lesson for all of us to be learned. Generous of you to share the lesson despite pain of its memory.


----------

